# Hi from England!



## heathercatmumof4 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi everyone. I'm Heather mum to Sylvester- black and white male moggy, Tilly- blue/cream female British shorthair, Gizmo- Tabby male moggy and Tootie who we believe is a Scottish Fold. He is tabby. We adopted Tootie about six months ago off a couple that were leaving to work on the cruise ships. They thought that he was a bengal cross because his markings do look like bengal markings, but he has all of the characteristics of a Scottish fold- the folded ears, round head, big owl like eyes and short legs!
Anyway, we also have a white boxer called Daisy, so we have quite a full house!

Heather


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

:2kitties 

We'd love to see pictures!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Quite a family! Welcome to the Cat Forum!


----------



## heathercatmumof4 (Dec 31, 2006)

I've just put a couple of pics of Sylvester and Gizmo on. I'll have to take some good pics of the other guys aswell!

Heather


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome Heather! It's great to have you here! :lol:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Heather,
I agree with Heather (and no, not the same Heathers)! :lol: 

Welcome to Cat Forum. It's nice you can be a part of this forum. I can't wait to check out those pictures of the kitties. They sound gourgeous! :luv


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Heather! You will love it here. Were looking forward to hearing all about your fur family. Ever since reading "the cat who went to Paris" I think scottish folds are an awesome breed! BTW Happy New Year! Were still waiting for it to happen here 8)


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I hope you don't mind me posting their pictures here :wink: :
Gizmo:








Sylvester:








You've got some cuties there  .


----------



## heathercatmumof4 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome everyone!
I've just put pics of Tilly and Tootie on, but I'm afraid Tilly is a bit camera shy, she has a tendancy to look down or look away whenever I try and take a picture of her, so it's not the best!
Hope you all like my tribe!

Heather


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Tootie:








Tilly:








How cute!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Those are some cute cats you have there. Welcome to the board Heather and hope to see more of them later on


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi, and welcome to the forum :lol: I'm Mike, butler/can-opener/man-friday to the Jellicle Tribe. We have a dog in our gang too, a mutt-mix named Cabela that the cats are convinced in their dog and sometimes pillow. :lol:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome to you and your crew!


----------



## kitburger (Dec 27, 2006)

Oh MY God! Your cats are sooo cute!
Im pretty new too but loving it. im sure you will too!


----------

